# availability of 9 speed cassettes?



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Does Shimano still make them? (not NOS) How long does Shimano usually continue making important parts after they're introduced?


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Considering you can still get 6 and 8 speed cassettes I dont think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

I picked up a brand new in the box 12-27 Ultegra last winter. Plenty in stock at my LBS last time I was in too (various ratios). Like brianmcg says, I don't think need have any worries.


----------



## WA/SScrossracer (Oct 4, 2010)

Sram still makes some decent 9 speed cassettes as well, that's what I'm running on some of my bikes.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

The lower groups still use 9 speed (like Tiagra) so cassettes are available , but not readily available if you want DA with a few Ti cogs..


----------



## otherself (Aug 25, 2006)

Just bought a new 9 speed Ultegra cassette.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

got a couple ultegras in reserve


----------

